# Liocheles australasiae question...



## asa (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi all!

I need more info about _*Liocheles australasiae*_.
In the internet very poor information.

Thank you!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alakdan (Aug 22, 2007)

I can only give you a bit of info based on my experience with this species.

Size is 2-3cm
They are parthenogenic (they give birth without mating).  I don't see any sexual dimorphism.
From 2I to adult takes an average of 9 months.  

In captivity:
-Juveniles can be fed pinhead crickets, but I'm very successful with termites as their staple diet.

-They can be kept in a communal set-up.  I mix adults and juveniles without any serious problems.  Cannibalistic behavior occurs when there is no food given for an extended period ex. 1 month.

-Substrate can be moist topsoil or coco fiber, or peat moss.  Provide plenty of hides.  Pieces of bark and driftwood is ideal.

-Temp range from 24-33C with RH 60-90%.  They are very hardy and will tolerate these conditions.

Natural habitat:

-L. australasiae is one of the most common scorpions here in the Philippines.  I found them in almost all primary and secondary rainforests that I have been too, mostly in Luzon island.  They can be found in almost the entire archipelago.  They are also found in my garden.

-I've collected them in areas near a stream.  90% of the time they can be found in rotting tree trunks.  Just peel of the bark.

Not the best picture, but the only one I have available.

Liocheles australasiae

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rex_arachne (Aug 22, 2007)

very complete info thanks.


----------



## asa (Aug 23, 2007)

*Alakdan*, many thanks!
It's better that i found before! 

But i would like know how much they poisonous?


----------



## H. cyaneus (Aug 23, 2007)

Scorpions have venom, no posion.

These scorpions are so small they'll probably run from you, and the amount of venom they could pump into you wouldn't be enough to hurt you.

But then again, if you are allergic to the venom who knows what couldn't happen.

Mike


----------



## Alakdan (Aug 24, 2007)

asa said:


> *Alakdan*, many thanks!
> It's better that i found before!
> 
> But i would like know how much they poisonous?


Venom is very weak.

You can just pick them up with your bare hands.  I have not seen a single L. australasiae try to sting me.  In fact, they will play dead when they feel threatened.


----------



## asa (Aug 24, 2007)

*H. cyaneus*, *Alakdan*, many, many thanks for info!


----------



## asa (Aug 25, 2007)

And one more question...
- What character at this species? They malicious, aggressive or quiet?


----------



## asa (Aug 27, 2007)

*Alakdan*, where are you?


----------



## H. cyaneus (Aug 27, 2007)

When I had mine for the short while, it was very docile. It didn't even run, just stayed perfectly still. They're also know to play dead, which can be quiite annoying. 

Mike


----------



## asa (Aug 28, 2007)

Thank you Mike!


----------

